# Brokers - which one do you use and why?



## jkool (31 July 2004)

Hello everybody,

I am only just new here so pls be patient with me as I am pretty slow starter

So yeah I have been trading shares for about a year now and have not achieved any spectacular results YET 

Anyway I was wondering guys what broker do you use and why? I personally looked around a bit at the beginning and ended up with ComSec mainly because I found them one of the cheaper ones around with very decent online trading facility. 
Having said that I am always on a lookout for somethin better so if anybody can suggest a good broker who wont break my tiny financial budget charging excessive fees I am open to ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

I also had an account with ComSec a while back when I was speculating the tech boom. Since then I haven't start trading yet, but I hope I can start soon.

I only reason I am still using comsec because the online trading is cheap ie. $19.95 per trade if you open CDIA account with them.


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

Yeah that 19.95 per trade certainly is a beauty. I do not qualify for this however because, as far as I can recall, I would need to open an ordinary account with CBA first (not banking with them currently) and fees related to it would I think exceed whatever I was gonna save on trades.


----------



## still_in_school (31 July 2004)

Hi Guys,

use both comsec and etrade

Cheers,
sis


----------



## GreatPig (31 July 2004)

I don't have any yet but am considering using NAB, primarily because that's where my bank accounts are.

Anyone got any pros or cons for using NAB?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stockGURU (31 July 2004)

I use etrade and have been continuously since 1998.

I am happy with the features they offer and the quality of the service they provide.


----------



## wayneL (31 July 2004)

Here's where you can compare them all:

www.brokerchoice.com.au


----------



## stefan (1 August 2004)

I'm using Westpac for trading and other sites for research. I was considering a few other solutions but I haven't found the ultimate one so I might just as well stick with what I have until then.

Westpac is offering a good, reliable and fast platform so I never had a reason to switch. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## greggy (9 December 2006)

stefan said:
			
		

> I'm using Westpac for trading and other sites for research. I was considering a few other solutions but I haven't found the ultimate one so I might just as well stick with what I have until then.
> 
> Westpac is offering a good, reliable and fast platform so I never had a reason to switch.
> 
> ...



I have recently joined *E-Trade*, but have found their service to be absolutely pathetic.  They have not lived up to their promise of 10 free trades (ie. I was charged brokeragte on my last trade when it wasn't even close to 10) and their call centre waiting time is worse than ComSec.  When I finally get through I get lousy service.  They also do not respond to emails. 
If they don't improve soon I'll take my business to another broker not that E-Trade could give a damn.  Are there any better brokers out there (please don't mention ComSec, I was with them for years and got sick of their incompetence)?


----------

